
The Large Number of External JavaScripts on ProductHunt Websites - macNchz
https://medium.com/metric-tech/the-number-of-external-javascripts-on-producthunt-websites-will-shock-you-974890a312c#.w31ju6u5n
======
nikolay
I don't use Product Hunt for that sole reason - it kills my browser!

